# Captured Hizbollah Weapons



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2006)

IDF pictures of captured weapons, phones ect.

http://www.hnn.co.il/index.php?module=albums;task=view;id=967

Sagger.






Konkurs AT weapon


----------



## Klc (4 Aug 2006)

ROFL!!  ;D

That rifle he's holding... Unless I'm mistaken,
It's a Gamo pellet rifle. I've owned two...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Aug 2006)

Here kid, take this pellet gun and go piss off those Israelis over there!  

I hope that's for training, but knowing how much Hezbollah values the lives of their soldiers.


----------



## Trinity (14 Aug 2006)

Is it fair to say... we need to take these pictures with a grain of salt?

We know that Hezbollah and supporters had their own set up pictures...
who knows if these are the same?

Still.. interesting to see what they have if its real.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Aug 2006)

I see two air rifles, and these were no doubt recovered from a private residence, as the shot gun is too. Thats my opinion anyways. 

As for teh AKs etc, well who knows.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## paracowboy (14 Aug 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that the Israelis simply confiscated everything that looked remotely dangerous on their raids. Probably a couple homes, and I'm sure the AKs were in there as well. If I lived in Lebanon, you can damn well bet that I'd have a couple Kalashnikovs. These are hardly the extent of Hizbollah's arsenal.

We have similar pics after Ops in Bosnia/Kosovo/Macedonia. I got a shot of a buddy holding up a confiscated zip gun, next pic he's got a Barrett fifty. The best was the Colt Single Action Army original. ORIGINAL! I'd given the previous owner my entire Tour pay for it, if I could have found him, and gotten the paperwork sorted out.


----------



## Kurhaus (12 Sep 2006)

The sword/dagger looks more like an ornament than a weapon, but it could still ruin your day if you got stuck with it.


----------



## Chaz (13 Sep 2006)

what?! no muskets?  ^-^


----------



## Da_man (13 Sep 2006)

TOW missiles...
AK47....
and PELLET GUNS!!   OMG


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Sep 2006)

The Taliban will look at those pictures and say: "Those are weapons for girls" here we use .303, AK and Martini-Henry (I wonder if the MH has been made there in 7.62x39?)


----------



## proudnurse (19 Sep 2006)

Is it fair to say... we need to take these pictures with a grain of salt?

We know that Hezbollah and supporters had their own set up pictures...
who knows if these are the same?

Still.. interesting to see what they have if its real. ...........Quote by Trinity

YES! I have to reply to this! I was at work the one night, and we got into a political chat. I started talking about those "so called pictures" that Hezbollah stages. Everyone was looking at me like I was wacko! I seen this one picture, where a guy was standing among bodies covered in sheets and the one guy actually, lets' just say, did NOT stay laying down for the photo! There is also another one of a woman, in front of her apparent house that had gotten blown up, then another picture of the same woman in front of another house. What did her house get blown up twice? And a building in ruins, with a brand new looking childs toy thrown in the middle of it all! 

All these photos do, is draw sympathy for Hezbollah which is clearly a terrorist organization. And if these people are so upset about having thier houses "blown up" why do they support the organization that started the whole thing to begin with? They are holding up pictures of that guy among the rubble and chanting his name. It's crazy!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Sep 2006)

Anybody know what the significance of the little forked knife in the foreground is?  I would have guessed circumcision, but I don't think that is too common there.  When I was growing up we used to have a relish tray that had a smaller version of that thing, but I don't figure that is it either. 
It must be something special, though, else they wouldn't have put it in the picture.


----------



## proudnurse (19 Sep 2006)

I did not even notice it until u pointed it out! I have absolutely no clue what that is for. Looks like something that someone would win at the fair? I have no idea. 

Rebecca


----------



## proudnurse (19 Sep 2006)

Whatever it is, they must like it. It's in 2 of the pictures. Good observation on your part!


----------



## Klc (19 Sep 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> It must be something special, though, else they wouldn't have put it in the picture.



Seems like they took pictures of everything weapon-like. They *are* holding a pellet rifle in one picture, and there is a large number of pictures.

Makes me wonder if it would be a kirpan or other ceremonial dagger...


----------



## couchcommander (19 Sep 2006)

On the TOW crates it has "Date: 2001"... I wonder how Hezballah got it's hands on relatively new American weaponry? Convoy in Iraq knocked over, transported to Iran, and then finally to Hezballah? Would certainly show a connection. Or is this is just simply dirty blackmarket dealings?


----------



## proudnurse (19 Sep 2006)

Whatever it is, it does look kinda creepy.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Sep 2006)

The TOWs are not US manufactured.  Probably made by Iran and passed on.  Toophan 1 and 2 are Iranian made copies of TOW which can be launched from standard TOW launchers.  The arabic numerals are probably just a concession to overseas sales.

D


----------



## couchcommander (19 Sep 2006)

Ah, that makes more sense. 

Thanks,


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Sep 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Seems like they took pictures of everything weapon-like. They *are* holding a pellet rifle in one picture, and there is a large number of pictures.
> 
> Makes me wonder if it would be a kirpan or other ceremonial dagger...



FYI, kirpans are a Sikh thing.  But it does look ceremonial.  It would probably be a big deal to Hezbollah, so they are getting it in the pictures just to honk them off.


----------



## paracowboy (20 Sep 2006)

"fork thingie" is a knife in a sheathe. Strictly ceremonial. Still wouldn't want to be stabbed with it, though.


----------

